# A New Arrival - Seiko Solar Powered Cal. V158



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm generally more interested in mechanical wound movements than quartz and have, over the years, sold off quartz watches requiring battery changes. However, I've been looking at solar powered watches for some time and recently plumped for the Seiko solar powered V158 model. Not very expensive, but with a hacking second sweep so that it can be acurately set, nice clear dial, waterproof and with day and date function.

It arrived this morning - looks very nice and, hopefully, will be accurate and dependable. Stock catalogue pic below:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nothing to dislike about that , Black dial , sword hands ,day/date and solar powered , Think i am talking myself in to getting one!

I am guessing it will be around 39/40mm case?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes - 40mm - and lumed. The standard green strap is - so far - very comfortable and adjusts to several positions. I originally ordered one from Portadown jeweller's Nigel O'Hara but, after waiting 3 weeks, still no arrival and I cancelled and asked for (and got) a refund. Ordered this one from the Watchshop on Thursday afternoon and it arrived, as promised, this morning.

The difference between ordering from O'Hara and the Watchshop is that the latter's online ordering page clearly shows how many they actually have in stock - so you know that, when you order it, it's there to be sent to you. So, though the Watchshop price was a few pounds dearer, their ordering system was spot on.

Just a thought...


----------

